# Host und Gast Optimierung für Virtuelle Maschinen



## m4ddy (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin über tutorials.de gestolpert als bei googel nach Antworten auf meine fragen gesucht habe und habe mir gedacht ich könnte ja auch mal hier in die Runde fragen.

Ich habe aktuell einen "Server", also einen Rechner mit einem Quad-Core-Prozessor von AMD, mit 8 GB Ram, am laufen und dort Windows XP Prof. 32bit installiert.

Heute habe ich mir zu Testzwecken die aktuelle Version von VMware-Workstation heruntergleden und bin soweit eigentlich shcon recht zufrieden. Zwei VMs laufen bislang problemlos mit dem gleichen Betriebssystem wie das des Host und tun ihren Dienst.

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Dinge im Internet gefunden die einen optimalen Beterieb fördern sollen. Ich habe die Auslagerungsdatei der Gäste abgestellt, viele Dienst beendet die ich nicht brauche und einige Einstellungen an der Regisrty vorgenommen die den Arbeitsspeicher betreffen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage was ich noch tun könnte um die CPU-Last zu reduzieren, beziehungsweise die Systemrecourcen besser zu verteilen. Denn mein ursprünglicher Plan sieht eigentlich vor noch zwei weitere Gäste laufen zu lassen.

Aktuell liegt meine CPU-Auslastung aber schon bei fast konstant 70 % +- 20% wärend mein Arbeitspeicher grade mal zu 1GB ausgelastet ist.

Würde es mir was bringen wenn ich, um den Quad-Core optimal zu nutzen, auf z.B Win 7 - 64bit umsteigen würde? Oder wäre ein Linux besser geeignet?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein wenig bei helfen.

Gruß
m4ddy


----------

